# Kennt sich einer mit Assembler aus?!



## kiteflyer (17. Mai 2004)

hi 

ich will nur wissen ob sich einer mit Assembler auskennt!?
wenn ja kann der oder die jenige mir hlfen ein problem zu lösen?
ich muss ein Programm "Sprachübertragung" in Assembler schreiben.
nur ich weiss nicht wie!  

also DANKE schon mal im voraus!  

bye


----------



## ICC Software (21. Mai 2004)

*@Kiteflyer*

*Hi, Kiteflyer !* 
Ja, ich glaube, ich kenne mich ganz gut mit Assembler aus.
Wie kann ich helfen ?
Sprachübertragung - in welchem Sinne ?

Gruß, ICC


----------



## Thomas Kuse (24. Mai 2004)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...
Raus mit der Sprache!
Sowas wie "Ich hab ne Frage. Ist einer gerade da?" will ich hier nicht hören


----------



## kiteflyer (24. Mai 2004)

hi! 

sorry aber ich hatte in letzer zeit kein internet zu gang!
und deshalb konnte ich dir auch nicht antworten!

also zur deiner frage!

ich hab 2 geräte! einen micro-crontroller und ein gerät das 
analoge zu digitalen und digitalen zu analogen werten umwandelt!
"wenn ich etwas über den microphon etwas sage und das was ich gesagt habe" über den lautsprecher ausgibt.
aber die werte speichere ich über den micro-controller.

verstehst du so ungefähr was ich meine?


----------



## chibisuke (26. Juni 2004)

nun also wieder nur spährliche angaben

ok

Microcontroler gibts wie Sand am Mehr, und dem entsprechend gibt es assembler Memetics dazu.


----------

